# thanks for the guide!



## cyberbri (Apr 27, 2006)

I just wanted to say thanks for the great guide on setting up and using the BFD. The manual that comes with the hardware would have been hard to decipher with regards to how to use the hardware to eq a sub. 

I was able to get great results last night. First I got the 1/6 octave response flat to 80dB from 90Hz to 35Hz, plus rising in volume below 35dB down to 20Hz (receiver balance set to RIGHT and right speaker unplugged). Then I ran the LFE channel bass sweep in Avia over and over and tweaked my BFD settings. I was able to get it to stay within the 79-82dB range for most of the sweep, with only a few Hz here and there jumping/dipping outside that range. This is after a dip around 56Hz and 3 rather large, round spikes.

So, thanks for having the guide available. It really helped. :hail: 

I will probably be setting up REW soon and experimenting with that (and/or the trial of TrueRTA), just to see how it all works.


----------



## cyberbri (Apr 27, 2006)

Just two questions.

I didn't set the level in bypass mode at the beginning, since I didn't want to blast WoTW at that time. Is setting the level just putting it in bypass mode, making sure you're not sending too much voltage to the unit, and then just adjusting the gain on the sub itself afterwards to get the right level?

Also, I had the switch on the back in the 4 position, not the -10, while I did all my testing. That's not going to have an effect on the levels or performance, is it? IIRC, the Avia sweeps seemed to be fine when I ran them after remembering to push in the switch.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Bri... glad the guide helped.

You are correct on the level setting and I don't see a problem with the switch either.


----------

